# I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

After sourcing all the hard parts for the project, I went to town yesterday. It took 5 hours, put the result is awesome. Using the parts made for mounting boxster calipers, I made a spacer to offset the carrier adapter from the spindle. This centered the caliper on the new 12.3" rotors. I then needed to shave about 10mm off the carrier adapter to mount the rotor at the proper height over rotor. I also need to shorten the mounting bolts. With those "simple" mods this became bolt on. The rest of the install went smooth and now the car stops on a dime! So for the shops that told me 996 calipers won't fit a VW http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I proved them wrong








I forgot my cam when I was doing the install, but I'll get pics next week with the wheel off when I install my new spacers. Oh yeah, you need 15mm spacers to fit those bad boys.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (TurboBucho)*

WORTHLESS WITHOUT PICTURES !!!!


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (WolfGTI)*

Yeah, I know.... I'll take a pic with the wheels on this evening. The only crappy thing is that the hub on the Long Beaches is so big that it covers half of the calipers http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Oh well.... I guess ts still a sleeper anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
If I had big bucks like you I would get some SSR comps and show them off!


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (TurboBucho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboBucho* »_Yeah, I know.... I'll take a pic with the wheels on this evening. The only crappy thing is that the hub on the Long Beaches is so big that it covers half of the calipers http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Oh well.... I guess ts still a sleeper anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
If I had big bucks like you I would get some SSR comps and show them off! 

Big bucks ? Who's driving the brand new car - between you and Emile you guys have a vw every year this century - lol mr $$$$$$$.


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (WolfGTI)*

LOL.... maybe if you include my mom and sister we would








Anyway, the cost of your wheels would pay my car payment for a year.


----------



## A1Crazy (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (TurboBucho)*

you might have flashy red brakes but your little brother is still faster


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (A1Crazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A1Crazy* »_you might have flashy red brakes but your little brother is still faster

Oh Oh - can't wait to see what the response to that comes to.


----------



## CPISH (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_WORTHLESS WITHOUT PICTURES !!!!

yeah dude how bout some freakin pics.


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (A1Crazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A1Crazy* »_you might have flashy red brakes but your little brother is still faster

Brakes are black.... (boxster S calipers are red)
Yes you are faster, I admit...... I have a smoked clutch and crappy tires. Should I be ashamed that I could not catch up to you in the 7 months I have owned my car?


----------



## A1Crazy (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (TurboBucho)*

I have more miles on my clutch and crappy conti tires. You should be faster after 7 months, I don't have any money.








just kidding bro. You need a ride in my car now that I have my suspension figured out. Since you missed Waterfest you need to come for H2O http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (A1Crazy)*

so where can I host pics?


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (TurboBucho)*

http://www.photobucket.com


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (white_r!ce)*


----------



## A1Crazy (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (TurboBucho)*

cheap ass PSS9s


----------



## jsphczz (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (A1Crazy)*

looks good. how much did it cost all together?


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (jsphczz)*

I really don't know..... With shipping costs and all the parts, probably in the neighborhood of $1200. I did, however, get ripped off by a guy on vortex so I paid $60 for the mounting hardware twice. It ended up costing me about $50 more than the ECS kit, but I have the larger 996 calipers as compared to the Boxster calipers. An added plus is.... Nobody else has this setup, YET


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (TurboBucho)*

Looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (1.8T Girly)*

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## fast and furious (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (TurboBucho)*

What size wheels are you running? 17"s? Guy over in the Audi sector is putting together a Big Brake kit for the 16"& 17" Audis running 4x108. Will come under $1100 I think. Porsche calipers and Wilwood rotors. Names Billzcat1 and he's the same guy who put together the short shift kit all the Audis are running these days.


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (fast and furious)*

I'm running 17's. 16's would probably clear using an 11" rotor. There is no way you could get an 11" rotor to work with a 996 caliper unles you modified the pads and the caliper. 
Thanks for the info though, I'm sure others may find it handy!


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (TurboBucho)*

sorry bout the size http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Questor (Sep 5, 2003)

Very Nice!


----------



## R32Girly (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (Questor)*

Looks good with the wheels on.


----------



## A1Crazy (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: (1.8T Girly)*

you don't think it would clear 16s? throw your spare on there


----------



## Mark4VR6 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (TurboBucho)*

Are those just regular bolts holding your wheel on or are they wheel bolts?


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (Mark4VR6)*

Do you really think that I would spent that much money on brakes and not use wheel bolts to hold my rims on??? The extended wheel bolts you need to run spacers are grey in color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (TurboBucho)*

The caliper hits the spare


----------



## Diesel Power (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (TurboBucho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboBucho* »_









I like that floor jack...who is it made by and how much does it cost?


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (Diesel Power)*

you can get that floor jack from http://www.harborfreighttools.com for $90 and it weighs like 30 lbs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm interested in your results.. but I'd like to know more about the exact hardware you're using.. like what rotor, which carrier, what bolts, and such.
and if you'd provide part numbers you'd be making a great contribution to the vortex.
tia


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*

All the hardware is from Evolution Motorsports. The lines, carrier adapters, and bolt kit are all for their Boxster brake upgrade kit. Rotors are OEM Audi TT 12.3" rotors. The larger 996 calipers obviously did not line up correctly with the rotor when bolted up to the Boxster adapters. I notched the adapters to reduce to caliper mounting radius by about 10mm. Due to this, I had to chop about 10mm off the Porsche mounting bolts acquired from Evolution. I also made an aluminum spacer to offset the caliper about 3mm. SO after these modifications, the calipers lined up, and I was good to go. I had to use 15mm spacers up front to clear the wheels. I have no logged data for before/ after stopping distances, but it is definately a streetable braking system.


----------



## widened_mudwings (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (TurboBucho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboBucho* »_you can get that floor jack from http://www.harborfreighttools.com for $90 and it weighs like 30 lbs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Those brakes look sweet! What's the real advantage over the std. Boxter calipers?
I have that jack too... not bad for the price, kinda hard to lower slowly though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (widened_mudwings)*

The 996 calipers have larger pistons and larger pads than a boxster caliper. Is a car with 996 calipers gonna stop faster than a car with Boxster calipers??? who knows. Maybe marginally, but I wouldn't put money on it.


----------



## markertoo (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (TurboBucho)*

Uh, not to diminish this, as it is pretty neat, but vehicles are usually traction limited when it comes to braking. It is the 30th stop where big brakes come in to play.


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: I did it! ***996/Boxster S Calipers*** on MK4 (markertoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markertoo* »_Uh, not to diminish this, as it is pretty neat, but vehicles are usually traction limited when it comes to braking. It is the 30th stop where big brakes come in to play.

Only true on cars without ABS. With a good set of tires and ABS, the traction issue is pretty much void


----------

